# How to increase rankings of our website in search engines like google



## rohan_mhtr (May 28, 2008)

Ok the thread name says it all . My friend has created many blogs and his own website . 
Now he wants to earn some money by posting some ads through google adsence . He will have a better chance of earning more if traffic to his page is more . One thing to increase the traffic is to rank higher in search engines . So I am really curious to know how these search engines work and how can one rank higher in these search engines .


----------



## Pathik (May 28, 2008)

SEO


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

^^ thats right, just google "SEO" and you'll get lots of information about it.


----------



## mastermunj (May 28, 2008)

Wiki Pedia

Book at Google

SEOMoz

hope above helps u out knowing what is SEO and how it can help increasing popularity of ur website..


----------



## victor_rambo (May 28, 2008)

If he wants to earn through Google Adsense, then apart from SEO he will have to look into terms and conditions of Google Adsense too since they are very strict about their policies.


----------



## p4praveen (May 28, 2008)

provide good and latest contains on site..
automatically rank ll go up....


----------



## ahmudg (Oct 25, 2009)

You can get ebook on how to get on top og google at ..
*www.anrdoezrs.net/click-1901122-10640511


----------

